# men! *disgusted sound*



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

ok, so i don't know why i am asking this question of my fellow mouse enthusiasts, but i'll ask you cuz well, i don't as much man experience (having been with the same guy forever) and my mom and grandma are dead and i don't really have the type of friends i'd ask this. and obviously i can't ask my husband LOL....and no judging here....right? *gulp*

so i know this guy, right? (he did the floors in my house) and i must say he is rather attractive, ok smoking hot... but that's not the point. we flirted a bit and all that jazz but i'm obviously not going to or looking to cheat on my hubby, i love him to death, im not that type of person at all, i just wanted a guy to talk to just for some interest in my life since all i do is go to school and work. so we exchange numbers and all that, hang out a couple times just like friends and we texted cuz we have some interests in common and we both have busy schedules. but to make a long story short...his mom got really sick and he told me he was worried about her and that he was going up to Oregon to see what he could do. at that point i figured i wouldnt bother him so about 2 weeks later i text him and no answer, couple more weeks i text him, no answer and one last time, no answer. and he didn't come off at all as they type of guy that would just stop talking to you like a jerk and never call you back like a lot of guys...so my question is do you guys think he's just being a jerk and blowing me off and he doesn't want to talk to me or should i give him the benefit of the doubt and he's just busy or his phone broke or he doesn't have my number anymore (he wont answer or text back numbers he doesn't know) or something of that nature?

sorry, kind of a personal problem but it's been kinda eating at me since i rather liked his company, as a friend of course.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Errrmm.... i have no clue 

Maybe hes just an arse


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe he's found a girlfriend, and now doesn't see the need for a girl (space) friend?


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Apple Eyes said:


> Maybe he's found a girlfriend, and now doesn't see the need for a girl (space) friend?


Id say it was that too.

In all honesty though I think you should do yourself a favour and cut him off completly too these type of 'friendships' are never healthy and will only cause problems in the long run whether thats between you and him getting in a situation thats too tempting or god forbid between you and your husband who isnt happy with the situation.

Best left to lie in my opinion!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I couldn't agree more Miss Dawson


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

Are you kidding? You flirt with a guy, you don't go through with anything, he loses interest... where's the bit you're confused about?

You say "Men!" and make a disgusted sound... from here... I'm thinking "women" and rolling my eyes. What are you doing flirting with a guy and making stupid excuses about it for? It's pretty clear what's going on, you're trying to keep him interested to feel good about yourself presumably without going all the way with cheating on your husband. He isn't the one I'd be calling a jerk.

Your 'friend' has probably found someone who is putting out, or who he thinks has a higher chance of doing so, or he has simply given up on you. If as a spoken for woman you want a healthy friendship with a male, don't initiate it by flirting or it's not going to go well. If you want to feel good about yourself in that way, focus on being a good wife and get the admiration of your husband.

Incidentally, if you're wondering whether or not your friendship with a guy is appropriate, show your husband every SMS sent between the two of you and imagine what he'd think if he'd seen you and your friend together. I'm in no doubt that he wouldn't approve of this situation. Be glad this guy is gone and stick to healthy friendships.

If flirting with others is acceptable to you and your husband, or if you have an open marriage, I entirely take this post back.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Off topic i Know, but Sdaji, could you PLEASE introduce yourself in the 'introductions' section please. It clearly states in the forum rules that an introduction is required before you participate in the forum, and i have Pm'd you already about this matter.

Please Introduce yourself before posting anymore, it only takes two minutes.

Ruth
*
Back to topic *grins**


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

It'll be my third time because of the forum's moves, but sure, I can do that


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, its forum procedure *grins*

Thankyou!

R


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> If flirting with others is acceptable to you and your husband, or if you have an open marriage, I entirely take this post back.


 :lol: :lol: That last bit made me chuckle something rotten but yeah I have to agree with the more blunt way of putting what I was trying to say.


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Are you kidding? You flirt with a guy, you don't go through with anything, he loses interest... where's the bit you're confused about?
> 
> You say "Men!" and make a disgusted sound... from here... I'm thinking "women" and rolling my eyes. What are you doing flirting with a guy and making stupid excuses about it for? It's pretty clear what's going on, you're trying to keep him interested to feel good about yourself presumably without going all the way with cheating on your husband. He isn't the one I'd be calling a jerk.
> 
> ...


that was a bit harsh when the *disgusted sound* was just in jest, someone a little bitter maybe? gosh. 
and incidentally, my husband does read my texts on occasion and if he asked id show him every one of them because i have nothing to feel guilty about.
and flirting in itself is not wrong. everyone flirts whether they realize it or not. unless you perhaps live in a cave...you can look at the menu you just cant order! just shouldnt act on them if you're in a committed relationship.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

If you find that philosophy suits you and your husband, knock yourselves out. I don't entirely share your way of thinking, but I see merit in it and whatever works best for you is great.

So... you're going to play with the menu and make the guys think you're going to order. When you don't order, they're going to lose the interest they only gained when they thought you were going to. You and your husband may be fine with that, but if you don't make it clear to those outside your own relationship they'll play by different rules, and that's something you need to understand. This situation doesn't require a doctorate in psychology to analyse, in fact, for most people it wouldn't require graduating from high school


----------

